# Skyroll on Wheels - any one



## sethm1 (Jul 8, 2009)

First off, not sure if in right forum - so forgive me if not.

I am thinking of taking this on a cruise. 
The On Wheels version from Skyroll says it will handle 2-3 suits. I will be packing 1 suit, 2 slacks, 3-4 long sleeve shirts, plus 3-4 short sleeve, plus shorts, socks, etc. & maybe 2 dress shoes and 1 pair of sandles. then of course toiletries, belts.

Will all of this fit?

If the case/bag is too bulky for carry on- will it survive the handling by the air carrier?

Thx.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Depends on how you pack. My wife is always amazed of haw much I can pack into a small case. Go on line and see the various ways of packing. Remember to roll most things. If you are going on a cruise are you flying to the port or driving?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

In the Travel sections linked from the Home Page I have a review of the SkyRoll Roll luggage.










You want to project a
good image in Paris too. 
*Especially Paris!**
**How to Pack

*
*

*

Look down this page:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm

I have not tried the roll version, but the original "duffel" was difficult to roll if you over stuffed it. And I found it overstuffed with only two suits!

And yes, I'm moving this to the *Food, Drink and Travel* Forum! :icon_smile:


----------



## sethm1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Penang lawyer - flying in first. Just one nite.

Andy- I cant find the review (or even the link) - sorry.
Can you copy past the link in your reply? What I found was a link to Skyrolls web site and a review of the Skyroll - but not the Wheeled version
Thx!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

sethm1 said:


> Penang lawyer - flying in first. Just one nite.
> 
> Andy- I cant find the review (or even the link) - sorry.
> Can you copy past the link in your reply? What I found was a link to Skyrolls web site and a review of the Skyroll - but not the Wheeled version
> Thx!


Sorry; didn't see this.

It's here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm

If that link doesn't work just click on "How To Pack" (below or on the Home Page).









You want to project a
good image in Paris too. 
*Especially Paris!**
**How to Pack

*
*

*


----------



## sethm1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks !


----------

